
Ruby vs. Python, the Definitive FAQ - choult
https://hackernoon.com/ruby-vs-python-the-definitive-faq-5cb0046292be
======
informatimago
Not a serious comparison.

The point that matters for me (if I'm to avoid the subject of significant
whitespaces), is that in Ruby there are only expressions while in Python
there's a distinction between expressions and statement.

This makes me favor strongly Ruby.

